# Battleship



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

Didn't see any pop-ups on this. So if there are any adult ones that you see, then delete it.

Battleship


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

Didnt you post this about 2 or 3 months ago? (great game!)


----------



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep, but the other site had some adult pop-up ads I was told. Never had those pop-ups on my end. Anyway, I hope this site doesn't have any.


----------



## amber (Mar 19, 2005)

I love battleship!  The board game, havent tried this version online yet but thanks for posting it Rainee.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

I won I won I won!!!! *Doing the happy dance!*


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 20, 2005)

Nope, no bad ads on this one.

I just won too Lindatoo!  I was just beginning to think I never would.

 Barbara


----------

